# The Hamilton Dam



## GarrettMyers

I've only fished the lower Hamilton dam once, just a couple weeks ago. A friend of mine was able to get out shortly today to the upper dam. He didn't land anything, but had a decent sized fish on for about 10 seconds. I had always been under the impression that the lower dam was a lot better. Not that one fishing trip determines much, but just curious if what I thought was correct. It's hard enough to catch fish in the winter without making pointless trips. Any thoughts?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

In Hamilton! I like the lower dam better now that they have spent all summer at the upper one moving the gravel back and forth.


----------



## GarrettMyers

I have been doing a ton of fishing and scouting this winter, got out on the Ohio yesterday actually. I don't think my post was very clear. Just trying to get some talk about the dams started. I'm going to head back out that way in a few days.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews

Ive caught a lot of fish at the B Street Dam (AKA Old Dam, AKA Upper Dam, AKA Two Mile Dam) but I havent been there much since the gravel company started digging. Before the digging it was a toss up as to which I liked better, its roughly 3 miles from my house to either one. I havent caught any sauger there since the Lower Dam was built, but right by the Black Street Bridge is the first place I ever caught one, also the first place I heard the word Sauger. There are some good people there but the B Street Dam is not in the friendliest of neighborhoods by any stretch, theres a higher Yayhoo factor there than at the Lower Damespecially to those not used to Hamilton cultureLOL. The fishing can be good there though but over the last two or three years its looked different every time Ive been. Hopefully when theyre finished, the gravel company leaves a big deep hole.
The Lower Dam is often referred to as the New Dam by locals, but its been there since 1989/90not very new.
Theres another Dam by the Rentschler Forrest but access to the downstream side is difficult at best and its on private property. Those of you looking on Google Maps, Lake Lindsay & Clearwater Lakes are also private.


----------



## GarrettMyers

Looks like water levels are on the rise. Do the GMR saugeye come out of Indian Lake? I know there seems to be some mystery as to what is a sauger/eye sometimes and where some of the saugeyes come from in general... So I'm guessing there isn't a real clear answer.


----------



## Dandrews

GarrettMyers said:


> Looks like water levels are on the rise. Do the GMR saugeye come out of Indian Lake? I know there seems to be some mystery as to what is a sauger/eye sometimes and where some of the saugeyes come from in general... So I'm guessing there isn't a real clear answer.


Indian Lake, Lake Laramie and Acton Lake are stocked with saugeyes that find their way to the GMR. CJ Brown is stocked with walleyes that could possibly find their way to the GMR via the Mad River. Sauger are native to the GMR. The ODNR used to stock saugeye in the GMR but stopped because they found that not all saugeyes are sterile, they dont want to damage the sauger gene pool. There are a lot of people that think that saugeyes do spawn or have spawned downstream of the lower dam.

I've posted this link on other threads but here it is again.

http://www.walleyesinc.com/walleyeinc2/corey20021.html


----------



## kingofamberley

I bet the saugeye do reproduce. I've seen a lot of them caught (and kept) in the GMR for them to all have escaped from reservoirs.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Wait your going to mention damage to the gene pool in a thread about the Hamilton! dam????

thats awesome. I was thinking of a thread of predictions of things that will happen this year at the Hamilton! dam. In the last year we had a hooker, a foot, a dead guy that came to life, a couple that didn't, and the guy that was trying to charge people to fish off the platform. And my two wildest catches of the year, a plastic lawn mower and a pair of ladies unmentionables.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Dandrews said:


> Indian Lake, Lake Laramie and Acton Lake are stocked with saugeyes that find their way to the GMR. CJ Brown is stocked with walleyes that could possibly find their way to the GMR via the Mad River. Sauger are native to the GMR. The ODNR used to stock saugeye in the GMR but stopped because they found that not all saugeyes are sterile, they dont want to damage the sauger gene pool. There are a lot of people that think that saugeyes do spawn or have spawned downstream of the lower dam.
> 
> I've posted this link on other threads but here it is again.
> 
> http://www.walleyesinc.com/walleyeinc2/corey20021.html


good stuff, thanks. On the bottom of the Fish Ohio page it lists top waters for producing Fish Ohio fish and the GMR is fourth in the state for saugeye and the LMR 2nd for sauger, thats pretty impressive.


----------



## fisherFL

oldstinkyguy said:


> Wait your going to mention damage to the gene pool in a thread about the Hamilton! dam????
> 
> thats awesome. I was thinking of a thread of predictions of things that will happen this year at the Hamilton! dam. In the last year we had a hooker, a foot, a dead guy that came to life, a couple that didn't, and the guy that was trying to charge people to fish off the platform. And my two wildest catches of the year, a plastic lawn mower and a pair of ladies unmentionables.


A foot...is that place as weird as everyone says?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews

Fisherfourlife said:


> A foot...is that place as weird as everyone says?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Actually the severed foot was found in Middletown, BUT there's probably a severed foot or two somewhere at the lower dam.


----------



## Dandrews

oldstinkyguy said:


> Wait your going to mention damage to the gene pool in a thread about the Hamilton! dam????


The irony struck me too.


----------



## Kickinbass91

Heck you never know what you could reel in with some of the weirdos that are down by the river kinda creepy to think about 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews

oldstinkyguy said:


> I was thinking of a thread of predictions of things that will happen this year at the Hamilton! dam.


There were alligators found in the GMR in Hamilton in 09 & 11. Im guessing that theres a possibility of one turning up in 13, so keep your eyes peeled. 

http://www.wcpo.com/dpp/news/region_north_cincinnati/hamilton/alligator-ends-up-in-hamilton-wastewater-plant

http://www.pulsejournal.com/news/news/crime-law/alligator-caught-by-police-officer-in-hamilton-1/nM29D/


----------



## kingofamberley

Is there an advisory for alligators?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fisherFL

Dandrews said:


> Actually the severed foot was found in Middletown, BUT there's probably a severed foot or two somewhere at the lower dam.


So you didn't personally stumble upon a foot then? Creepy either way


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E_Lin

Instead of predicting what might be found there, (Still an awesome thread idea...) maybe we should set up some kind of pool, or "prize" to award at the end of 2013 to the OGF member who finds the oddest or creepiest thing while fishing in or around Hamilton? No fair planting your own body parts so you can find them later... I hope no one cheats...

I really, _really_ hope no one cheats...


----------



## trailbreaker

i was told at the whole sale bait in hamilton... the second dam that was built is better than the old one i might hit it sometime


----------



## imalt

The lower dam is always interesting. I don't fish it that much but I always find something interesting. I have seen a lot of dead cats floating. If I ever catch a body part I am done though. I don't know if the guy is still on here but there used to be a guy on ogf that hooked a dead body two different times on the lmr. I think I would be done with fishing if that happened to me.


----------



## co-angler

It has been my experience that the lower dam has been the best kept secret for champion quality trophy fish of dozens of variety. Until lately, only a chosen few were aware of the potential. It is for this reason alone that you should steer clear of the LMR. Most guys " in the know" are already keen to this and no longer waste time fishing the little sewage ditch aka the LMR. But please, keep the lower dam if the GMR a secret if you are able. If you see a guy in an ElmerFudd style hat fishing there then you will have confirmation that my words are true!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cincyghosthunter

Up river from the lower dam is the gauge for that secton of the river http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=hamo1 

Normal pool for that section of river is around 63 ft. Yep, there is a huge hole for most part of that section.


----------



## GarrettMyers

It's actually 463' deep there. Look further down the graph. In Hamilton 463'=8' to the rest of us. It's a weird conversion factor that only true Hamiltonians can understand, somehow it makes sense to them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj

co-angler said:


> It has been my experience that the lower dam has been the best kept secret for champion quality trophy fish of dozens of variety. Until lately, only a chosen few were aware of the potential. It is for this reason alone that you should steer clear of the LMR. Most guys " in the know" are already keen to this and no longer waste time fishing the little sewage ditch aka the LMR. But please, keep the lower dam if the GMR a secret if you are able. If you see a guy in an ElmerFudd style hat fishing there then you will have confirmation that my words are true!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's true. Here is a picture of the biggest bass I have caught at the LMR. It is not worth your time. The dams are great places to fish and hold huge fish. I prefer the dam at Combs Park. There are only a few guys out there sleeping in tents year-round at the park itself. If you see a one-legged man with a unicorn tattoo on his left check, tell him I said hey and he'll hook you up with a tattoo in the back of his "free candy" van. He does great work.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Matulemj said:


> It's true. Here is a picture of the biggest bass I have caught at the LMR.
> View attachment 68525
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wow, I'd love to hear the story about how you landed that beast. The battle must have been epic. What lures did you use? What kind of tackle to land it? were you in a yak? details man details


----------



## GarrettMyers

I was wrong, it's 567' right now. http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/images/hydrograph_photos/hamo1/HAMO1_conversion.gif


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Latest Hamilton tidbit, a whopper of a fish tale...

So this guy tells me his buddy hooks this catfish at the dam and fights it for over an hour, finally they get it close and its longer than him. Maybe six or six and a half feet he says. ( the world record 130 lb blue cat was 57 inches long btw) Anyways its wore out but he cant lift it out of the water its so big. So he gets a long pole and sticks it under the fish to pry it out and lever it up on the bank. While he's struggling with this it feebly flops around and the hook comes free and it slowly swims off. He also saw a 100 lb carp and a six pound smallmouth this year at the dam too....


----------



## E_Lin

oldstinkyguy said:


> Latest Hamilton tidbit, a whopper of a fish tale...
> 
> So this guy tells me his buddy hooks this catfish at the dam and fights it for over an hour, finally they get it close and its longer than him. Maybe six or six and a half feet he says. ( the world record 130 lb blue cat was 57 inches long btw) Anyways its wore out but he cant lift it out of the water its so big. So he gets a long pole and sticks it under the fish to pry it out and lever it up on the bank. While he's struggling with this it feebly flops around and the hook comes free and it slowly swims off. He also saw a 100 lb carp and a six pound smallmouth this year at the dam too....


That's the stupidest thing I have read today. You can't lever a fish like that with one long pole, you would have to use at least two.

That is why I always bring a block and tackle with me when I go fishing. I have yet to use it, but I remain optimistic!


----------



## weekend angler

Can anyone tell me where you can park to fish the west side lower dam 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews

oldstinkyguy said:


> Latest Hamilton tidbit, a whopper of a fish tale...
> 
> So this guy tells me his buddy hooks this catfish at the dam and fights it for over an hour, finally they get it close and its longer than him. Maybe six or six and a half feet he says. ( the world record 130 lb blue cat was 57 inches long btw) Anyways its wore out but he cant lift it out of the water its so big. So he gets a long pole and sticks it under the fish to pry it out and lever it up on the bank. While he's struggling with this it feebly flops around and the hook comes free and it slowly swims off. He also saw a 100 lb carp and a six pound smallmouth this year at the dam too....


I&#8217;ve heard those ones before, most likely from the same guy.

One day as I was walking there I could hear people whooping it up. When I got down there I could see someone in the water releasing a fish and a guy came up to me and told me that it was a 60+lb carp. I didn't see the fish, I don't doubt that it was a big one but as far as 60lb goes I have my doubts.

In 2011 a guy told me about some monster blues and flatheads (75lb +) that were caught at the dam. I wasn&#8217;t the only one who heard that story, there was a thread about it but I can&#8217;t find it.

I found it:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=183616

Here's another one:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=183702



weekend angler said:


> Can anyone tell me where you can park to fish the west side lower dam
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The boat ramp by the bowling alley


----------



## trailbreaker

this is off topic what ChrisB posted is false 
The creek flows into the Great across the new boat ramp at Dravo park I believe. They dumped uranium into it, and the ponds by Fernald I'd stay away from if there near the property. I heard many horror stories from my dad's friend who was one of the guys in charge if the massive cleanup. Anyone remeber fishing at Dravo Park 18 years ago and all of the signs warning us not to eat the fish because of high uranium content? there are no 
signs at dravo if that's the case i wouldn't of seen canoers on the river
or people in kayaks i read they took the barrels out by truck loads to other states to be dumped


----------



## trailbreaker

montagc said:


> Huh? ChrisB hasn't posted here. Wrong thread maybe?


he was posting it's not safe to fish at dravo.. it's a mess now 
the left side you can hardly get to it


----------



## Dandrews

montagc said:


> Huh? ChrisB hasn't posted here. Wrong thread maybe?


Hes talking about one of the links on my last post. 
The particular thead hes talking about is from September of 11.


----------



## weekend angler

A couple yrs ago I was at Winton Woods and this young guy, around 24 yrs old, said he had caught a 75# flattie at the Hamilton Dam earlier that yr, and holds the record for largest carp at Winton Woods. I really doubt any of it seeing him fish while telling his story using an open bale on a casting rod holding the reel upside down.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E_Lin

weekend angler said:


> A couple yrs ago I was at Winton Woods and this young guy, around 24 yrs old, said he had caught a 75# flattie at the Hamilton Dam earlier that yr, and holds the record for largest carp at Winton Woods. *I really doubt any of it seeing him fish while telling his story using an open bale on a casting rod holding the reel upside down.*


You mock now but I will try fishing like that from now on.

The SECRET is out now, baby!!!

I am going to catch nothing but trophies!!!


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Saw a "Dam" moron tonight. I was fishing and not catching anything then around dark caught a saugeye. Then ten minutes later another. So I decided to fish an hour or two after dark. Well maybe every half hour or so a saugfish would bop my grub so its like an hour or hour and a half after dark. I look across the river and its lit up enough you can see if someones on the dam platform on the other side. Well there's three people and one guy climbs up and is standing on the rail. Now if were out at all tonight you know the wind would just about knock you down. And heres this guy standing up on the rail. I didnt take a water temp. but I think its safe to say the water was kinda cold. So I'm watching and he starts walking up and down the length of the rail. I hooked another fish and after I landed it he was gone. Not sure if he left or natural selection did its job...


----------



## JimmyMac

There is a special kind of stupid that only Hamilton can produce, keep that in mind while fishing down there.


----------



## co-angler

JimmyMac said:


> There is a special kind of stupid that only Hamilton can produce, keep that in mind while fishing down there.


Yeah, very similar to the kind places like Clifton produce. I think they are actually sister cities. Degree or no. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treytd32

Not that I have been here very long.. but having lived in Clifton for 4 years and outside of Hamilton the other 19 (working on 2nd street, the wald, north end, and the knob for several summers) I have met all kinds of stupid already. Clifton takes the cake, anytime any situation lol at least until I see a resident crackhead (JJ or James, for those of you who have lived or walked near Bdubs down there) try to break dance on a traffic cone in 4pm traffic for a Panera bagel.

Side note: Anyone have guesses on what I was doing working at those locations?

Hint: I did not get paid enough for my talents.


----------



## trailbreaker

treytd32 said:


> Not that I have been here very long.. but having lived in Clifton for 4 years and outside of Hamilton the other 19 (working on 2nd street, the wald, north end, and the knob for several summers) I have met all kinds of stupid already. Clifton takes the cake, anytime any situation lol at least until I see a resident crackhead (JJ or James, for those of you who have lived or walked near Bdubs down there) try to break dance on a traffic cone in 4pm traffic for a Panera bagel.
> 
> Side note: Anyone have guesses on what I was doing working at those locations?
> 
> Hint: I did not get paid enough for my talents.



singing as people went by


----------



## Dizzy

Traffic cone attendant?


----------



## Dizzy

Oh, and which Clifton? The village east of Dayton, the neighborhood that sits along Ludlow Ave. in Cincinnati, or Clifton Heights south of the UC campus?


----------



## JimmyMac

treytd32 said:


> Not that I have been here very long.. but having lived in Clifton for 4 years and outside of Hamilton the other 19 (working on 2nd street, the wald, north end, and the knob for several summers) I have met all kinds of stupid already. Clifton takes the cake, anytime any situation lol at least until I see a resident crackhead (JJ or James, for those of you who have lived or walked near Bdubs down there) try to break dance on a traffic cone in 4pm traffic for a Panera bagel.
> 
> Side note: Anyone have guesses on what I was doing working at those locations?
> 
> Hint: I did not get paid enough for my talents.



I grew up on the Knob, spent about 23 years up there... 

Literally all my old friends, except 1 is on heroin or in jail, or dead.


----------



## treytd32

Those were all good guesses lol traffic cone attendant had me rollin. I worked for the city in the parks dept. as a recreational leader and on the maintenance crew for a few years.

The Clifton I was referring to is south of UC's campus but I tend to refer to the whole area as Clifton. 

I did not take the time to get to know many of the troubled individuals down there because I saw too many of them but JJ was nice and not as pushy or grab your stuff and go whether you liked it or not like many of the others did.

Glad to see you made it out Jmac, I also know of a few people who were not able to make it out their neighborhoods voluntarily.


----------

